# polygamy?



## wraith (May 31, 2013)

Hey all, this is my first post here, and I hope it doesn't raise too many hackles.

I'm planning within a few years to be living on a almost totally self-sufficient farm. However, I know that if the S really HTF, I wouldn't be able to survive alone or even as a pair.

One of my tentative solutions for this problem is polygamy. While I haven't really tried talking anyone into it yet, I'm seeing it has a number of benefits, mostly:

--More people around to share the workload
--breeding a great number of preppers
--saving females from the goblin horde

I'm half kidding on the last one. Anyway, I know this is a rather unorthodox idea, but I'd like to get an established communities take on it.

Thanks for reading.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

I have said it here before: I can barely manage one Mrs Inor. I do not know what the hell I would do with two or more...


----------



## retired guard (Mar 7, 2013)

Inor said:


> I have said it here before: I can barely manage one Mrs Inor. I do not know what the hell I would do with two or more...


More than one Mrs. Retired Guard? The mind balks!


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

I'll second the last 2 motions!


----------



## roy (May 25, 2013)

What about polyandry?


----------



## wesley762 (Oct 23, 2012)

In theory it sounds great, I remembered back before I met my wife just trying to date 2 girls at once was a nightmare. I imagine if you found the right gals cough cough Utah...... you could make it work. In all seriousness if you can make work for ya all the more power to ya.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

That polygamy show cracks me up. Why would anyone need two or more wives? I can understand single people having more than one person at a time I guess but once you're married you have made your decision. What self respecting woman would share with multiple other women? Can she have multiple husbands? I was born with one wiener and it is designed to fit one woman.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

We got a first, a second, I call for the question. 

Since I got the greatest wife ever I couldn't even imagine another. I wonder why Polygamy only goes for wives? How come the women don't take on brother husbands (referencing sister wives)?


----------



## Verteidiger (Nov 16, 2012)

Hey, it's your funeral. You want to try to keep two or more women happy all at the same time, knock yourself out....

This also assumes you can get past the tiny little nagging problem that this is illegal in almost every state in the USA....

Worst...idea...I've...heard...in...awhile. Seriously.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

I'm just hopelessly old fashioned. And so square I have sharp corners.
I'm a one-woman kind of guy.
Besides, my wife doesn't joke around and she has her own guns and knows how to use 'em.

By the way, that's an interesting first post.


----------



## Verteidiger (Nov 16, 2012)

rice paddy daddy said:


> By the way, that's an interesting first post.


Maybe he should try a swingers' forum, or polygamist prepper forum - if there is such a forum....

Hey, maybe there's a new niche website here!


----------



## IngaLisa (Jan 31, 2013)

I told hubby if I die, he can feel free to remarry. He said, 'Why in the hell would I do THAT?'


----------



## felixx (May 14, 2013)

I got home from work last night to find Mrs Felixx had packed my bags, as I loaded them into my car she wished a slow and painful death...




So I asked her if she wanted me to shift back home..


----------



## Kidzthinkimahoarder (Feb 11, 2013)

Maybe I'm the only one that finds this hilarious, I have laughed through both pages, even having to read it out loud to my husband whose looking at me like I've lost my mind.

Ok...well, you want more like minded preppers in your group; make friends with people that have the same way of thinking. It wouldn't necessarily take more "wives" to do that. More than one wife sounds like trouble to me....BAHHAAHAAAHAWWW

Besides, as a woman I can tell you three things here....

1. Like someone else mentioned, those type woman are far and few between, myself being one of them, I DO NOT SHARE or PLAY WELL WITH OTHERS. ::rambo:: My husband ever comes up with that cockamamie skeem he'll find himself hung from a tall tree by a short rope and it won't be by his neck.

2. Being a woman, and not liking chauvinistic people...I'd be the first to admit, woman can not do everything with ONE MAN,(don't get me wrong we are quite capable to handle ourselves) but you will need strength in numbers to some extent and I personally wouldn't want to depend on next months swimsuit model to save my ass if ever the need arose.

3. And as far as breeding more preppers, In a SHTF scenario....the last thing I would want to do is bring more lives into this world to be made to suffer as well.

But hey...it's your life, you can do as you please.


----------



## jc-hunter (Nov 13, 2012)

In a true SHTF scenario, I can see it. But I think the way it would work best is if it were the gals idea, not the guys.


----------



## IngaLisa (Jan 31, 2013)

More mouths to feed doesn't necessarily help the situation. Not to mention, 25-30% of all births are C-sections. Things don't always go real smooth in pregnancy and delivery. If one of my 'party' was pregnant in a SHTF situation, I would be a wreck, given I would have to deliver the baby, especially the first one. 

If some one wants more than one wife, maybe reconsider getting married at all?

I'm like Kidz....I don't play well with others.


----------



## Go2ndAmend (Apr 5, 2013)

Way too far out there for a first post, or a hundredth. Bad, bad idea IMO.


----------



## longrider (Mar 25, 2013)

Have you ever lived in a house with more than one female in it? Not counting a Mom? Estrogen ups and downs are no joke, Dude. Ever heard of PMS? It's a real, living monster that comes every month. EVERY MONTH. Do you really want that? Have you ever been anywhere near a woman when she's hot-flashing? Going through menopaus? Mood swings, hotflashes, you'd swear the exhorsist beast just showed up. wow. Masochistic tendancies, Mr. Wraith. Good luck.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Like longrider said, I have 3 women in their own house, I have my house....Ha,, yes, between my fiance and her two teenage girls, It is sometimes a "circus from hell".
As for polygomy, I thought that was a boardgame...No, my baby is also "very much a one man woman, and would quickly eradicate any other breeding female"....Like RicePaddyDaddy said, we have taught them to shoot their own guns...
Seriously thou, the way I think about it, There is no way I would think of polygamy, just not even a second worth of thinking. I couldn't. Just the way I am.


----------



## felixx (May 14, 2013)

wraith said:


> Hey all, this is my first post here, and I hope it doesn't raise too many hackles.
> 
> I'm planning within a few years to be living on a almost totally self-sufficient farm. However, I know that if the S really HTF, I wouldn't be able to survive alone or even as a pair.
> 
> ...


Trollololol?


----------



## Wquon (May 9, 2013)

personaly, there would have to be no other option. the world population would easily have to hit below 1 billion before it even crossed my mind.


----------



## Kidzthinkimahoarder (Feb 11, 2013)

I'm still laughing, I love everyone's answers!

Longrider said,


> Have you ever lived in a house with more than one female in it? Not counting a Mom? Estrogen ups and downs are no joke, Dude. Ever heard of PMS? It's a real, living monster that comes every month. EVERY MONTH. Do you really want that? Have you ever been anywhere near a woman when she's hot-flashing? Going through menopaus? Mood swings, hotflashes, you'd swear the exhorsist beast just showed up. wow. Masochistic tendancies, Mr. Wraith. Good luck.


My sister and I can't get along for 2 days living in the same house, to think I'd have a "sister wife" to share my husband with?? I'd have her whooped down so fast and hard she'd think twice about even glancing my husbands way...LOL

PMS? LOL Just another way of saying Pre-Meditated Strangulation or Psychotic Mood Shift ....BAHAAAHAWW


----------



## Montana Rancher (Mar 4, 2013)

I've always believed a man should have as many wives as he can find jobs for! ::clapping::


----------



## Southern Dad (Nov 26, 2012)

Okay, note to self... When EOTWAWKI is about to happen invite many attractive as well as intelligent women over to bunker area. I think this could play into the "Last man on Earth" rejection line.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Just having two women (of legal age) can be stressful enough with out an emergency going on around you. I have known married couples who have taken in another couple who were in dire straights money wise and it was a strain on both couples and their relationships. Just talking to a woman with your wife knowing that you love only her can raise the big green dragon to war.

No, I don't think that its a good idea to have more than one woman depending on you or your attentions.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

I have a thought that came to me a couple of minutes after I wrote my note above.
There are people who are into "poly-amory" (multiple loves) and the BDSM / TPE (total power exchange - voluntary slaves) where this might work. 
I still keep coming back to - are you going to be jealous when they want to spend "time" together without you?
I still think this is just a very bad idea but as some have said, if it works for you then go for it! (may you die a happy man)


----------



## grinder37 (Mar 1, 2013)

PaulS said:


> Just having two women (of legal age) can be stressful enough with out an emergency going on around you. I have known married couples who have taken in another couple who were in dire straights money wise and it was a strain on both couples and their relationships.


My wife and I learned long ago that there is no house big enough for two families to live in,been there,done that.

And to the OP,i've been married for a long,long time.If you can keep more than one of these "breeders,lol" happy for the long haul,then more power to ya.


----------



## Montana Rancher (Mar 4, 2013)

Having 7 people in my family, 4 were females and being the typical alpha male, I say bring it on.

Our (American) society has promoted the idea that women and men are created equal and IMO this is wrong. Women and men are totally different and both bring vital skills to the table of survival, but these skills are different and compliment each other.

I do not expect the females to be warriors and gung-ho muther****ers, that is not their nature or their role. On the same note I do not expect men to be loving and nurturing, that falls outside nature. 

One man can easily have more than one wife if the natural hierarchy of order is understood, unfortunately this "order" has been contaminated by political correctness. No place in the bible is a women placed above a man, in fact the opposite is true. Men should honor, love and cherish their wife but the man is always the head and the last word on any decision.

Well at least that was the way it was 50 years ago until the foundation of the world.

Let the flames begin, I'm man enough to take it.


----------



## roy (May 25, 2013)

The Jews and early Christians were polygamists. The Jews could also have concubines (sex slaves). To further stir the pot, the early Christians were communists. Parts of Acts read like the Communist Manifesto.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Rancher, I think your breed is dying out. I am not sure it that's a good thing or not but in my 62 years I have only met one other with your attitude and he is divorced and wifeless for quite a few years now. My mom was a good Christian wife and put her wishes second to my dad's but dad put her first in every decision he ever made. The only time he hit me with a closed fist was when I made a stupid flippent remark to her in anger. She was a saint and he worshipped her. when dad was on his deathbed he spoke to me privately and told me to promise that I would take care of mom. A few months later, after he had been buried, she told me that she was a big girl and able to take care of herself. Now that they are together again I am delighted that they can spend eternity loving each other.

I don't think mom would have allowed another woman with my dad..... but maybe?


----------



## trainershawn (Dec 14, 2012)

So as I'm reading this thread, I noticed on the top of the page in the advertisement section, an ad for a polygamy dating website. I guess there is such a site in existence. Didn't click on it though, my wife always has her 9mm close by.


----------



## john10001 (Mar 20, 2013)

csi-tech said:


> That polygamy show cracks me up. Why would anyone need two or more wives? I can understand single people having more than one person at a time I guess but once you're married you have made your decision. What self respecting woman would share with multiple other women? Can she have multiple husbands? I was born with one wiener and it is designed to fit one woman.


Well, your wiener will only fit one woman "at a time" but will fit any woman, but that's not to say it would be right.

As for self respecting women who shared with other women, well there was Sarah who was Abrahams wife from the Bible and that cut both ways with Hagar and Abimelek. Of course that was all pretty much in the open and they both knew about it. It still didn't necessarily make it right though. I agree with you that one partner for life is the best way to go. Best not to be greedy or bring all the problems that would go along with more than that. Can you imagine having two mother in laws? and father in laws as well?

If the OP's original logic is just for more workers then it may not be for the right reasons. For this he may wish to think along the lines of small communities or groups of like minded individuals instead? This may be anyone best bet in some SHTF scenarios.


----------



## Montana Rancher (Mar 4, 2013)

PaulS said:


> Rancher, I think your breed is dying out. I am not sure it that's a good thing or not but in my 62 years I have only met one other with your attitude and he is divorced and wifeless for quite a few years now. My mom was a good Christian wife and put her wishes second to my dad's but dad put her first in every decision he ever made. The only time he hit me with a closed fist was when I made a stupid flippent remark to her in anger. She was a saint and he worshipped her. when dad was on his deathbed he spoke to me privately and told me to promise that I would take care of mom. A few months later, after he had been buried, she told me that she was a big girl and able to take care of herself. Now that they are together again I am delighted that they can spend eternity loving each other.
> 
> I don't think mom would have allowed another woman with my dad..... but maybe?


I don't want to dis your mother and fathers relationship, and I knew my post was to say the least controversional, I would have belted you also for talking against our mother.

Yes my breed may be dying out but only to the detriment of the collective.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

You may well be right but you either evolve or perish.
No disrespect for your way of thinking or the way you do it. 
I kind of admire it but people are different - most people anyway.


----------



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)

wraith, it's illegal to have more than one wife, but it's perfectly legal to have a whole stable of willing submissives. They would call you "master" and do pretty much whatever you wanted. If you had to bug out, you could load them up like pack mules and they would carry all your stuff. I understand some women like to pretend they are horses too. I'm not sure how many it would take to pull a plow, but it's something to consider.

Attractive women are also good to have on hand for barter. Thank goodness for guys like you, after all, somebody has to repopulate the world, right? Don't think of them as women at all, just consider them "portable baby factories" and, damn it, be sure to let them all understand their place in the grand scheme of things.

Ummm, dude, would I be correct in assuming you are single now? LOL


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

I think if everything has gone to crap in order to repopulate the planet free love would, again, be the order of the day.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Actually the Bible does weigh in on this.

Isaiah 4:1 And seven women shall take hold of one man in that day, saying, We will eat our own bread, and wear our own apparel: only let us be called by thy name; take thou away our reproach.

Personally my wife is my partner. She is not submissive and weak minded. All decisions are discussed and agreed on. We each have our role mine being fixer and protector among others.


----------



## retired guard (Mar 7, 2013)

A note on my recently posted likes those were on behalf of myself and Mrs. Retired Guard she doesn't want to come to the forum in "person" yet but when she's ready...


----------



## Leon (Jan 30, 2012)

what the hell is this thread talkin about?


----------



## Verteidiger (Nov 16, 2012)

Leon said:


> what the hell is this thread talkin about?


It is about a boy who would be king, and wants his own harem when he gets there, so he can breed children to help do the work he may otherwise have to face actually doing.

Honestly, aside from the fact that it was just a really oddball thread, I have no idea what the OP was thinking....

But at least it wasn't about how much he enjoys...okay, I'll just stop right there....

In before the Hammer of Leon the Avenger hits the anvil...!


----------



## Leon (Jan 30, 2012)

I just walk in here first thing I see: polygamy. So I'm like ok, guess it could be cool...clicked. I want the two minutes of my life back that I spent reading this is clearly false advertizing


----------



## BDylan (Jan 2, 2013)

The OP has come up with a splendid idea. However, I would suggest a few refinements. I would caution that great care should be taken when evaluating possible members for your 'stable'. You need to be certain that they are not only attractive but also young enough to be in their prime breeding years when the SHTF. You might also want to screen them for applicable skills and you are going to need to require competency in survival situations. It is going to be an involved process that only a careful planner will be able to master. Keep us informed of your progress while implementing this scenario .


----------



## Verteidiger (Nov 16, 2012)

My first thought when reading the original post was WTF? I mean, we have had more than our share of oddballs on this forum (present company excluded of course) but this was a real cake taker.

My second thought was: isn't this exactly how Charles Manson first got started (after being released from prison)...?


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

My DNA is programmed to regard polygamy as unnatural, same as I find homosexuality and lesbianism creepy too










but if people want to do it I don't care as long as they stay away from me..


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Leon said:


> what the hell is this thread talkin about?


Leon, maybe we have to sit down and have a chat.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Verteidiger said:


> I mean, we have had more than our share of oddballs on this forum


whatchu talkin bout?????


----------



## Montana Rancher (Mar 4, 2013)

Lucky Jim said:


> My DNA is programmed to regard polygamy as unnatural,)


Not sure if your picture was indicating a scriptural authority to your post, but

King David ( the man after God's own heart) had at least 7 wives and 8 concubines.

Solomon his son (granted extreme wisdom by God) had 700 wives and 300 concubines

There are many others, I don't want to bore everyone.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Ibtl !


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

Montana Rancher said:


> Not sure if your picture was indicating a scriptural authority to your post, but
> King David ( the man after God's own heart) had at least 7 wives and 8 concubines.
> Solomon his son (granted extreme wisdom by God) had 700 wives and 300 concubines
> There are many others, I don't want to bore everyone.


Jesus trashed all that ancient Old Testament kooky stuff when he said-
_"At the beginning the Creator made them male and female and said, 'For this reason a man will leave his father and mother and be united to his wife, and the two will become one flesh' So they are no longer two, but *one*" (Matt 19:4)_

So having more than one wife or hub kinda goes against the natural mathematics and is unchristian and also smells of a commie plot-
_"America is like a healthy body and its resistance is threefold: 
its patriotism, its *morality* and its spiritual life. 
If we can undermine these three areas, America will collapse from within." 
-Joseph Stalin

"Destroy the family, you destroy the country"-Lenin_


----------



## RedbeardTheZombieHunter (May 12, 2013)

IngaLisa said:


> I told hubby if I die, he can feel free to remarry. He said, 'Why in the hell would I do THAT?'


 Because that's what he as a good husband is supposed to say. It's his way of letting you know that you could never be replaced. I'm sure though if (god forbid) you go before him, he'll get tired of dealing with some of the reponsibilities of single human existance and might be open to the possibility. But at this point, he's making it clear you are and will be the only one for him.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

RedbeardTheZombieHunter said:


> Because that's what he as a good husband is supposed to say. It's his way of letting you know that you could never be replaced. I'm sure though if (god forbid) you go before him,* he'll get tired of dealing with some of the reponsibilities of single human existance and might be open to the possibility*. But at this point, he's making it clear you are and will be the only one for him.


Boy, not me. My wife said the same thing. I can't imagine going through the dating thing again. I work with some single people, I get to here what's going on. Lot's of people with lot's of baggage. AND there is stuff you can catch that will kill you.


----------



## 9UC (Dec 21, 2012)

Overall, this thread reminds me of an old saying from my younger days. "What's the punishment for having two wives? The answer, *Two Wives*! Taking into consideration that come September the 8th will be the 32nd anniversary of my second marriage, fool me once, shame on you, fool me twice, shame on me.


----------



## Kidzthinkimahoarder (Feb 11, 2013)

(I stopped here at this post, so I have no clue what else has been said in this thread yet)



Montana Rancher said:


> Having 7 people in my family, 4 were females and being the typical alpha male, I say bring it on.
> 
> Our (American) society has promoted the idea that women and men are created equal and IMO this is wrong. Women and men are totally different and both bring vital skills to the table of survival, but these skills are different and compliment each other.


I have to somewhat agree with you, I'm not taking anything away from us females here, but WE ARE DIFFERENT. The way I was raised makes ME DIFFERENT than some woman. Different in a bad way, I don't think so.

I compliment my husband, and where he lacks (which is little in _my book_) I pick up and can take over.



Montana Rancher said:


> I do not expect the females to be warriors and gung-ho muther****ers, that is not their nature or their role. On the same note I do not expect men to be loving and nurturing, that falls outside nature.


I have to agree. I don't want to play the role of warrior nor care too. But if I have too, I will. It would have to be if my husband wasn't around to be the leader...lol



Montana Rancher said:


> One man can easily have more than one wife if the natural hierarchy of order is understood, unfortunately this "order" has been contaminated by political correctness. No place in the bible is a women placed above a man, in fact the opposite is true. Men should honor, love and cherish their wife but the man is always the head and the last word on any decision.


Your right again. I may be bull headed and stubborn...but my husband always has the last say-so.


----------



## Kidzthinkimahoarder (Feb 11, 2013)

BTW, I'm still laughing!!!!!:lol:


----------



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)

As soon as the macho mall mercs Rambo themselves to the brink of extinction, it will be easy for a suave operator like myself to round up a decent-sized harem of nubile vixens who will be only too happy to cater to my every whim. Does anyone know the shelf life of Viagra?

Mary: if you read this, I swear somebody hacked my freakin account!!!


----------



## Mic (Jul 19, 2012)

Funny thread. I'd recommend having some tryouts, but then settle on one and live happily ever after.


----------



## TMCertified (May 8, 2013)

Your girlfriend/wife should never be jealous of another woman. Instead, you should do your best to make other women jealous of her. - This is just my two cents.


----------



## pastornator (Apr 5, 2013)

Let me say up front that I am not an ardent supporter of polygamy. In fact, in the main I find the issue untenable and biblically unsupportable, though I admit that several key biblical figures practiced. We might note that their practice did bring them much sin and sorrow. 

In any case, the ONE reason I can see for polygamy is the ability to sustain a household when most of the labor is physical. In pioneer days, many women died young from the stresses of having to cope with a hard life while bearing children. A better solution in my mind is married community that support other couples in community, but absent that possibility, the potential advantages of more women in the household can be seen. 

Would I actually practice polygamy? Not if it meant that consummation with more than one wife was required.


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

I never married or had a serious relationship because I never found a dame who could shape up like this verse-

_"A wife of noble character who can find? 
She is worth far more than rubies. 
Her husband has full confidence in her 
and lacks nothing of value. 
She brings him good, not harm, 
all the days of her life"
(Bible, Proverbs 31)_

However I'm still looking, this is me swaggering along the Plymouth UK seafront looking for American widows off the cruise liners so we can marry after a whirlwind romance and live out our lives at her Miami poolside or on her ranch..
(Poor Old Spike is my wargaming alias)


----------



## MrsInor (Apr 15, 2013)

Let another woman in MY kitchen? Nope.


----------



## pastornator (Apr 5, 2013)

Lucky Jim said:


> I never married or had a serious relationship because I never found a dame who could shape up like this verse-
> 
> _"A wife of noble character who can find?
> She is worth far more than rubies.
> ...


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

pastornator said:


> Lucky Jim said:
> 
> 
> > I never married or had a serious relationship because I never found a dame who could shape up like this verse-
> ...


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

John Wayne film scene- 
Green young cavalry trooper- _"I can't figger what's wrong with my horse Colonel!"
Wayne- "I'll tell yer what's wrong with him mister, yer let him drink too much too fast at the waterhole and now he's no use ter yer"
Trooper- "B-but sir, why didn't he stop drinking when he'd had enough"
Wayne- "Son, horses are like women, we have ter do their thinkin for 'em"_

And in another film Wayne says- _"I've never known a woman who was half as reliable as a horse"_


----------



## keen (Nov 14, 2012)

I don't believe in polygamy putting up with two men would be more than any woman should have to handle. Oh, you ment the other way around? Sure as long as I get to be the senior wife, the juniors get do the dirty laundry, kinky sex and house work, and oh yas they get to have a job and I get to stay home , I will cook, shop and keep kids and lpay bills but the juniors get everything else. How is that?


----------



## roy (May 25, 2013)

If you are a Muslim you can have four wives.


----------



## www.BigBugOutTrucks.com (Mar 14, 2013)

Heck the way a woman can opt to not have a job for 15 years and then suddenly walk into a court room and ask for a divorce and then get half of everything plus the kids, alimony, and child support .... who would want to have even one USA legal wife in this country? Id rather be a eunuch or remain legally unmarried by USA laws! What confuses me is the 1st amendment. The First Amendment (Amendment I) to the United States Constitution prohibits the making of any law respecting an establishment of religion, impeding the free exercise of religion, abridging the freedom of speech, infringing on the freedom of the press, interfering with the right to peaceably assemble or prohibiting the petitioning for a governmental redress of grievances............ with that said marriage is a religious practice and according to amendment one the Government should not have had a say so in it at all! In the eyes of government you are not married until they approve of it! USA government is now a dictatorship.... I love the USA just like I love other countries. When we war with other countries it makes me angry to hear people say God Bless our Troops! Why you may ask? because God does not pick sides and will not bless our troops for murdering others for money, he says do not murder, do not judge because that is his job Its not a Christians job to control others! Your government just like their government are fighting for control over you so that you can carry out their agendas ! And another thing that makes me angry is the christian pledge and the pledge to the USA flag hanging up in a lot of churches? Oh yeah and when people say abide by the law of the land because God said to? Really? I thought Jesus was the law of the land.... He did lay down the law after all because if you wanted to get to heaven you had to do as he said not as other governing bodies told you! Governments are owned by and profit the rich elite ( didn't you know that it is easier to fit a camel through the eye of a needle than it is for a rich man to enter the kingdom of God? You wont find Jesus telling the crowd to go get the attackers and revenge your families! Most people that attend church go for the entertainment because it makes them feel good or they are their to socialize! Im sorry if I have offended anyone I just like the religion that says forgive others for what they do while at the same time teaches you how to prosper, protect your self from evil, evil doers and all the trickery evil uses to bring you to hell while you take others with you. 

Read the sermon on the mount again it covers the making vows (pledging) and killing others for your country's fake freedoms and remember that this guy Jesus was trying to promote peace on earth and he still gives you the right to defend your self from murders and those who want to harm you but sadly USA's government has twisted the minds of people into such a way that they want you to believe you are serving God and protecting God's people if you sign up and take their checks so that you can fight the war against evil! Trust me the other countries use the same method of manipulation to get their guys to murder for control ......................... 

The Sermon on the Mount; The Beatitudes

1When Jesus saw the crowds, He went up on the mountain; and after He sat down, His disciples came to Him.2He opened His mouth and began to teach them, saying,

3“Blessed are the poor in spirit, for theirs is the kingdom of heaven.

4“Blessed are those who mourn, for they shall be comforted.

5“Blessed are the gentle, for they shall inherit the earth.

6“Blessed are those who hunger and thirst for righteousness, for they shall be satisfied.

7“Blessed are the merciful, for they shall receive mercy.

8“Blessed are the pure in heart, for they shall see God.

9“Blessed are the peacemakers, for they shall be called sons of God.

10“Blessed are those who have been persecuted for the sake of righteousness, for theirs is the kingdom of heaven.

11“Blessed are you when people insult you and persecute you, and falsely say all kinds of evil against you because of Me.12“Rejoice and be glad, for your reward in heaven is great; for in the same way they persecuted the prophets who were before you.

Disciples and the World

13“You are the salt of the earth; but if the salt has become tasteless, how can it be made salty again? It is no longer good for anything, except to be thrown out and trampled under foot by men.

14“You are the light of the world. A city set on a hill cannot be hidden;15nor does anyone light a lamp and put it under a basket, but on the lampstand, and it gives light to all who are in the house.16“Let your light shine before men in such a way that they may see your good works, and glorify your Father who is in heaven.

17“Do not think that I came to abolish the Law or the Prophets; I did not come to abolish but to fulfill.18“For truly I say to you, until heaven and earth pass away, not the smallest letter or stroke shall pass from the Law until all is accomplished.19“Whoever then annuls one of the least of these commandments, and teaches others to do the same, shall be called least in the kingdom of heaven; but whoever keeps and teaches them, he shall be called great in the kingdom of heaven.

20“For I say to you that unless your righteousness surpasses that of the scribes and Pharisees, you will not enter the kingdom of heaven.

Personal Relationships

21“You have heard that the ancients were told, ‘YOU SHALL NOT COMMIT MURDER’ and ‘Whoever commits murder shall be liable to the court.’22“But I say to you that everyone who is angry with his brother shall be guilty before the court; and whoever says to his brother, ‘You good-for-nothing,’ shall be guilty before the supreme court; and whoever says, ‘You fool,’ shall be guilty enough to go into the fiery hell.23“Therefore if you are presenting your offering at the altar, and there remember that your brother has something against you,24leave your offering there before the altar and go; first be reconciled to your brother, and then come and present your offering.25“Make friends quickly with your opponent at law while you are with him on the way, so that your opponent may not hand you over to the judge, and the judge to the officer, and you be thrown into prison.26“Truly I say to you, you will not come out of there until you have paid up the last cent.

27“You have heard that it was said, ‘YOU SHALL NOT COMMIT ADULTERY’;28but I say to you that everyone who looks at a woman with lust for her has already committed adultery with her in his heart.29“If your right eye makes you stumble, tear it out and throw it from you; for it is better for you to lose one of the parts of your body, than for your whole body to be thrown into hell.30“If your right hand makes you stumble, cut it off and throw it from you; for it is better for you to lose one of the parts of your body, than for your whole body to go into hell.

31“It was said, ‘WHOEVER SENDS HIS WIFE AWAY, LET HIM GIVE HER A CERTIFICATE OF DIVORCE’;32but I say to you that everyone who divorces his wife, except for the reason of unchastity, makes her commit adultery; and whoever marries a divorced woman commits adultery.

33“Again, you have heard that the ancients were told, ‘YOU SHALL NOT MAKE FALSE VOWS, BUT SHALL FULFILL YOUR VOWS TO THE LORD.’34“But I say to you, make no oath at all, either by heaven, for it is the throne of God,35or by the earth, for it is the footstool of His feet, or by Jerusalem, for it is THE CITY OF THE GREAT KING.36“Nor shall you make an oath by your head, for you cannot make one hair white or black.37“But let your statement be, ‘Yes, yes’ or ‘No, no’; anything beyond these is of evil.

38“You have heard that it was said, ‘AN EYE FOR AN EYE, AND A TOOTH FOR A TOOTH.’39“But I say to you, do not resist an evil person; but whoever slaps you on your right cheek, turn the other to him also.40“If anyone wants to sue you and take your shirt, let him have your coat also.41“Whoever forces you to go one mile, go with him two.42“Give to him who asks of you, and do not turn away from him who wants to borrow from you.

43“You have heard that it was said, ‘YOU SHALL LOVE YOUR NEIGHBOR and hate your enemy.’44“But I say to you, love your enemies and pray for those who persecute you,45so that you may be sons of your Father who is in heaven; for He causes His sun to rise on the evil and the good, and sends rain on the righteous and the unrighteous.46“For if you love those who love you, what reward do you have? Do not even the tax collectors do the same?47“If you greet only your brothers, what more are you doing than others? Do not even the Gentiles do the same?48“Therefore you are to be perfect, as your heavenly Father is perfect.


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

Various Bible verses are open to interpretation, so all we can do is give it our best shot by using our commonsense.
For example Jesus said "blessed are the peacemakers" so we could interpret that to mean we're allowed to tackle whoever's disrupting the peace.
The Jap empire, Hitler, Saddam and Bin Laden were all wrecking the peace, so our servicemen became peacemakers by nailing them and restoring the peace..










However tyrants and evil regimes are like buses; there'll be another one along in a minute and we'll have to bust their ass too.
_"Do not rejoice in his defeat you men,
For though you put the bastard down,
The bitch that bore him is on heat again.."
Berthold Brecht 1898-1956_


----------



## www.BigBugOutTrucks.com (Mar 14, 2013)

Pharisee's had the same logic!



Lucky Jim said:


> Various Bible verses are open to interpretation, so all we can do is give it our best shot by using our commonsense.
> For example Jesus said "blessed are the peacemakers" so we could interpret that to mean we're allowed to tackle whoever's disrupting the peace.
> The Jap empire, Hitler, Saddam and Bin Laden were all wrecking the peace, so our servicemen became peacemakers by nailing them and restoring the peace..
> 
> ...


----------



## roy (May 25, 2013)

Christians can generally get the Bible to support their point of view.


----------



## pastornator (Apr 5, 2013)

roy said:


> Christians can generally get the Bible to support their point of view.


Not if they use a proper hermeneutic, which is inherently implied in the term "Christian." For what use is it for one to identify with (or more accurately, to be identified with by) Christ who is called "the way, the truth, and the life" if that same one is then willing to take the revealed Word of God untruthfully and out of context.

Christians expect nonbelievers to do that, but they should not , as God calls them to "rightly divide the word of truth..."


----------



## roy (May 25, 2013)

With the proper hermeneutic you can make black white, up down.


----------



## www.BigBugOutTrucks.com (Mar 14, 2013)

Peace cant be achieved with bruit force. USA selects its targets. For example the African people have had it much worse then the people of Arab countries but we do not need control over anything they physically own so USA will not attack! Government's have proxied wars for years. 9/11 happened and it will happen again there is nothing USA can do to stop these things other than change the hearts and minds of the people and you cant do that with bruit force, you have to do it with an example of good behavior while doing the best to defend your family from the ones who wish you harm! War and violence is a cycle the only way to break that cycle is to surrender your self . USA government is the largest employer in the world their add campaign is well funded and armed. The IRS which is an employee of the USA government trains with AR15 now just in case you don't comply! Not much has changed sense the roman empire, If they cant change your mind with words they will do it with bruit force. Why have the USA government's not stepped in and stopped cannibalism that still exist? If I were you guys I would not be to concerned with the propaganda you see on TV, instead I would focus on the benefits of having one good wife and set a good example for her because she looks up to you for guidance, emotional stability, and support so that she can do the same for you! You end up swapping biological contaminants when you swing from partner to partner and it weakens to immune and damaged DNA is passed through the blood line. Long ago peoples bodies lived a very long time if an un-natural event did not kill them! Gods original design was good but because we mucked it up we have more health problems. We want many partners for the same reasons we war, ( because we don't have control over our emotions ) Break the cycle and help your children's children's children to prosper peacefully! You can't change anything that someone has done to you or your relitives in the past so move on. Jesus had a non violent approach to violence. The end!


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

When they came to arrest Jesus, his right hand man Peter drew his sword and whacked the high priest's flunky across the head with it, slicing off his ear.
Jesus told him off for doing it but the fact remains he allowed him to carry a sword in the first place, probably as a deterrent to muggers on their travels.
We could therefore interpret it to mean that if a saint (Peter) could pack a weapon, we can carry one (eg a gun) too for self-defence.

Another time a woman asked Jesus to heal her daughter but at first he refused pointblank because she was a foreigner,and possibly because he was feeling tired and drained, but he soon changed his mind and healed her. 
From that we could therefore conclude that we should look after our own people first before nannying freeloaders.

The key to helping us decide which call to make is to take the bible in CONTEXT and look at a number of verses rather than concentrationg on just one or two verses.


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

www.BigBugOutTrucks.com said:


> Peace cant be achieved with bruit force...!


"The breadbaskets looked quite pretty floating slowly down in the night sky" said my late mother referring to the bundles of target marker flares dropped during a raid by the Luftwaffe on her home city of Leicester England in 1940 when she was 18 before i was born.
She and her family survived without a scratch but many didn't.
Later Hitler built a big longrange 'Amerikabomber' intended to hit New York and was also developing an atom bomb.
So yeah, I'm glad we did D-Day to bust his ass and restore the peace..


----------



## roy (May 25, 2013)

When they came to arrest Jesus, his right hand man Peter drew his sword and whacked the high priest's flunky across the head with it, slicing off his ear.
Jesus told him off for doing it but the fact remains he allowed him to carry a sword in the first place, probably as a deterrent to muggers on their travels.
We could therefore interpret it to mean that if a saint (Peter) could pack a weapon, we can carry one (eg a gun) too for self-defence. Then said Jesus unto him, Put up again thy sword into his place: for all they that take the sword shall perish with the sword.


----------



## Rigged for Quiet (Mar 3, 2013)

www.BigBugOutTrucks.com said:


> Peace cant be achieved with bruit force. USA selects its targets. For example the African people have had it much worse then the people of Arab countries but we do not need control over anything they physically own so USA will not attack! Government's have proxied wars for years. 9/11 happened and it will happen again *there is nothing USA can do to stop these things other than change the hearts and minds of the people and you cant do that with bruit force,* you have to do it with an example of good behavior while doing the best to defend your family from the ones who wish you harm! War and violence is a cycle the only way to break that cycle is to surrender your self . USA government is the largest employer in the world their add campaign is well funded and armed. The IRS which is an employee of the USA government trains with AR15 now just in case you don't comply! Not much has changed sense the roman empire, If they cant change your mind with words they will do it with bruit force. Why have the USA government's not stepped in and stopped cannibalism that still exist? If I were you guys I would not be to concerned with the propaganda you see on TV, instead I would focus on the benefits of having one good wife and set a good example for her because she looks up to you for guidance, emotional stability, and support so that she can do the same for you! You end up swapping biological contaminants when you swing from partner to partner and it weakens to immune and damaged DNA is passed through the blood line. Long ago peoples bodies lived a very long time if an un-natural event did not kill them! Gods original design was good but because we mucked it up we have more health problems. We want many partners for the same reasons we war, ( because we don't have control over our emotions ) Break the cycle and help your children's children's children to prosper peacefully! You can't change anything that someone has done to you or your relitives in the past so move on. Jesus had a non violent approach to violence. The end!


In response to the bolded section.

I resectfully disagree. The best way to "win" the heart and mind of a Jihadist is two to the chest and one to the head.

Works everytime.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Rigged,
Doing that encourages more to follow in his footsteps. For every martr that dies there are four more to take his place.
The whole point of the Jihahd is to die in battle for Allah. When you kill them you have given them the greatest reward they can receive.
Elsewhere I have given the only way to win the war against terrorists. (it will never happen so the best we can expect is a tie)


----------



## roy (May 25, 2013)

Fight terror with terror. What do the terrorist fear? They don't seem to fear dying.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

No, they don't fear dying in the name of Allah. What they fear is:
1. not being able to pray.
2. not being able to make their pilgramage.
3. not being able to hear and teach the Koran.
4. being a burden on their families.
5. not being able to participate in the Jihad.

Make them deaf, mute, without arms and legs from the knees and elbows, Blind them and send them back to their families.
That makes them the worst thing they can be in their religion. They can only be pittied. 
How many new terrorists will that recruit? NONE!

They cannot be martyrs and they cannot eat without assistance from someone else. They are less than a child or a woman.


----------



## roy (May 25, 2013)

Give them dietary choice, pork or pork. Koran to wipe with. 

The Israelis are good at exterminating 'em. They learned to punish their families as well by destroying the family homes of terrorists. 

I really cannot believe that we gave Ossama a propper Muslim burial.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

We made Ossama a martyr. The only good part was that he doesn't have a grave site that can be visited.


----------



## Rigged for Quiet (Mar 3, 2013)

PaulS said:


> Rigged,
> Doing that encourages more to follow in his footsteps. For every martr that dies there are four more to take his place.
> The whole point of the Jihahd is to die in battle for Allah. When you kill them you have given them the greatest reward they can receive.
> Elsewhere I have given the only way to win the war against terrorists. (it will never happen so the best we can expect is a tie)





roy said:


> Fight terror with terror. What do the terrorist fear? They don't seem to fear dying.


Post deleted due to the probability that my high temperature and pounding head failed to make my desired point.


----------



## wesley762 (Oct 23, 2012)

How did this thread go from having a few extra wife's to shooting terrorist...... looks like its starting to lose it's charisma


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Well, I admit to adding to the topic drift but since the original poster has not returned I figured what difference does it make?
How exactly it happened I would have to go back a few posts to figure that out.
If you want to return to the original topic;

I believe that under "normal" circumstances one wife is quite enough for me. Those who can "handle" more than one spouse, I give you my permission(for what it is worth) to give it a try.


----------

